# UV Sterilizers and Filters....Is It Really Worth It?



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Have you ever priced UV sterilizers by themselves online? They range from $150 to $350. Of course there are a couple that are under that price but the MAJORITY of them lie within this range. So my deal with this is how can you actually have one that truly works on a canister filter such as an Aquatop filter that has a TOTAL cost of say $130??? MY thoughts on this is that it is just a selling gimmick and it is just a freaking light bulb on the filter that really doesn't do much of anything. How can you have an effective UV unit on a canister filter for so cheap??? It just does not equate to me at all......and won't. To me, I see a gimmick. I don't see how you can have an effective UV sterilizer on a filter that costs $130 total when UV units by THEMSELVES cost minimum of $150 for decent ones. Do the math, people. Is it just me that smells something funny going on here? I see all this ranting and raving about Aquatop filters and all I can think of myself is that you get what you pay for and that I would not touch one of these filters with a ten foot pole. Sure...they probably work just like anything someone could make in a factory. But how efficiently and how well is the question and putting them up against Eheim, Fluval, Marineland even, isn't a fair comparison IMO. You are comparing an apple to a lemon. NO.....I have never used an Aquatop that you can buy from Walmart or on Ebay and now from some of the larger online fish suppliers. I have never used any offshoot Chinese or Korean offshoot brand of Aquatop either and no thanks......I don't wish to. I am a firm believer in getting what you pay for in the LONG run over time (as in how many years the filter will hold up and work efficiently and like it was new) and I will stand by that through my purchases past, present, and future.

I just wonder WHY no other company has UV sterilizers attached within their filters like Eheim, Fluval, Marineland, or even Rena amongst many others? If it truly was something that worked and was a true benefit...don't you think more people would be adding this feature to their products? Especially if it was so cheap to do as apparently Aquatop has made it seem? I stand by my thought that you are merely just getting a light bulb that does pretty much nothing. I don't see how you can get something for nothing. :wink:


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Most people will say they are good for bacteria and algae bloom removal and will make your tank clearer if the water has a haze to it(because of bacteria) or your water has a severe algae problem.
They are used in saltwater tanks all the time and the ones that are used frequently and have the best reviews are all used in-line;since they are used in saltwater primarily,most run sumps on their tanks and I believe that is why you don't see them in a canister filter (such as a fluval or eheim).
The Aqua UV is around $200 ,the emperor aquatics will run about $300 and the coralife turbo twist will be around $150-$200 ;there are a few other that are used a lot as well.
There are videos on YouTube that show connecting them in line with the FX5 and Eheim canister filters and also some that show time lapse of the UV sterilizer taking care of algae or haze.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I think the point I was trying to make was missed by you. I totally agree with you and I do think that getting one is worth it. My point was is I don't think that when you see them by themselves advertised for $150 to $350 for a unit solely for the purpose of UV sterilization that you are getting a real one on a filter that costs $130. I mean...you are also paying for the filter and its construction and whatever parts and if it even comes with media. That includes an UV sterilization unit as well???? Something smells really funny to me there. I wouldn't trust that thing effectively working farther than I could throw a thousand pound boulder.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes,I probably overlooked that point in your post......sorry  
I agree with you,it is questionable with the units that incorporate the uv sterilizer within the unit,how effective they are or do they do anything at all.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

given that a popular canister filter here in oz makes them with a uv at 5w with a rated output of 2700lph :-? even if after filter media etc, lets say 1800lph i cant see 5w doing next to nothing inmo.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

The built in one's like in aquatop, and sun sun as example suck, and get too much gph to really be effective. It is a gimmick to help sell their canisters which i think also suck by themselves honestly  . If you want a real unit, and want it cheap check out saltwater forums. People come, and go from that hobby in a constant flow, and equipment resale is usually on the cheap side. You can pick up a nice UV. Just replace the bulb, and you will still below the 50% of a new unit if not more.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have aquatop 400 , and like you i was shocked to see what a deal it is.
I have been using it for 10 months now and here is what i realized.
the UV bulb is too small to be effective for killing any bacteria , however when it comes to algae, I DO SEE a difference.
I try to conserve my bulb by running it 50% of the time. usually after a water change i turn it off for 3-4 days.
after that I turn it on, especially when i start to see algae on my rocks. well when i turn it on, the algae growth slows. there have been times when i forgot to turn it on (until say i do a water change), and i would get much algae growth, other times i forget and leave it on and get very little algae growth.
so i do see a difference and its worth it and I love it. cant beat the price.
i have also tried leaving it on for a week and leaving it off for a week, making the switch during a water change. there is a noticeable difference!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Marius- What type of algae growth?


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

i don't know, the regular green stuff. diatoms i believe some call it. i noticed when i clean the glass and rocks that when the uv is running i have less of it


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

inmo, you would be better off with an external uv sterilizer that fits inline on the outlet hose to get the best results. 
there are so many products out there and depends on your budget. so you need to do your homework on the net to see what is suitable for you.

as far as i know they will only kill water born algae etc. that passes through the uv unit,so again do some investigation :thumb:


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

It's worth it to me. I have two Aquatop CF500UV's & the little bulbs are great with algae blooms. For parasite control I have a 36w inline.


----------



## Merc Dr. (Jul 20, 2013)

I just set up my 90gal. tank about six weeks ago. I bought an Aquatop 500. I used ATM colony and started with 5 cichlids. I added a couple a week, and now have 11. That being said, I read in the ATM literature not to use the UV light until the cycle was complete. The cycle completed in about 1-2 weeks, but I left the light off. I cleaned my filter yesterday and finally turned on the light. I didn't replace the filter pads, just rinsed them in aquarium water. I noticed this morning that it is a lot less hazy then it had been the last 6 weeks. I do have some brown debris on my rocks that I originally thought was gravel particles, but am now thinking is diatoms. I used Sea chem cichlid gravel which is about the same color. So it's kinda hard to tell. That being said, it appears that the little light is working and making a difference. This is just my experience. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Hey Merc...

Just a thought, but the hazy water is sometimes associated with a bacterial bloom. What is ATM colony? Is that bottled bacteria?


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> What is ATM colony? Is that bottled bacteria?


Yes :thumb:


----------



## Merc Dr. (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes bottled bacteria. Just know that the water is clearer today. And no, I don't want to get into an argument about the fishless cycle versus bottled bacteria. This is the first time I've used a UV sterilizer and just want to share my findings.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've used Dr. Tim's bottled bacteria. Not starting an argument. Just asking a question, dude.


----------



## Merc Dr. (Jul 20, 2013)

No problem. I didn't mean it to sound that way. I just switched over from another site cuz I was put off by the amount of self righteousness. I like these sites to gather info and make my own decisions rather then be told the way I'm doing it is wrong. I wasn't sure where you were going with your question, I just wanted to steer clear of that type of conversation. Sorry if it sounded rude.


----------



## Merc Dr. (Jul 20, 2013)

What do mean by bacteria bloom? Is this something that shows in my water test? Cuz all was good with my params.

I think I've determined the brown "debris" on the rocks is actually brown algae. From what I've read, I'll probably go get some snails to clean it up. Not to hijack the thread, but does this sound like the right course of action? I have an all male Malawi tank.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a 1200G pond that about two weeks ago turned into "green pea soup". The quartz sleeve on the UV part of my pressure filter cracked and hadn't been working for some time. In desperation, I picked up a little unit from a local supplier for $50 CDN. After a week of constant running in the pond, the water is once again perfectly clear. I wasn't sure if it would work on such a large volume but the results were incredible. BTW, the unit was called the Green Killing Machine (24W) from AA Aquarium


----------

